# Heavy Bleeding and Cramping day AF due, then Positive Test after 3 days, rising HCG??



## kel1792

Hi everyone, I am new to the forums here, from Sydney Australia...Just wanting to know if anyone else has experienced this and had a positive result ending in a healthy happy bouncing baby?

Husband and I have been ttc for approximately 12 months now. Chemical pregnancy in October 2012, but wouldnt have even known except I was a serial tester. This time my short story goes like this: LDMP was 31.12.2012. Regular 28 day cycle. Expected O day was 14.01.2013. AF due 27.01.2013. Got very light spotting day before expected AF... only when wiping, then nothing. Took hpt but negative. Next day, mild cramps, then heavier cramps, then heavy bleeding. Bright red accompanied by heavy cramping. Assumed not pregnant. Continued to bleed and cramp Monday and Monday night had cold sweats and felt off. Did another hpt on Tuesday morning and saw a faint faint faint line, so faint my husband swore he couldnt see it. 

Tuesday afternoon felt my breasts were a bit tender, and felt more off, and so I did another hpt. This time it was still faint but a work colleague agreed it looked like a faint positive. I did a digital one at the same time and it was a clear not pregnant. With all the heavy bleeding and cramping which was still continuing, I decided to visit the ER to find out once and for all if it was another chemical. So Tuesday afternoon, my hcg levels were 13. 

Doctor told me it was too low for my dates and I was having a miscarriage and to go home and let it happen naturally. So home I went still bleeding heavily (one pad every 2-3 hours), and told hubby I needed to let it pass naturally. 

I have continued bleeding heavily (one pad every 4 hours), cramps are less intense but today is Thursday and my breasts definitely feel fuller, still feel off and so I decided to another hpt. The line came up instantly almost as dark as the control line! The digit one says pregnant 1-2 weeks. Im so confused! I feel pregnant but how can something survive after so much bleeding? 

I am having more bloods done tomorrow under the care of my private doctor. But my question is, has anyone else ever experienced this and gone on to have a healthy full term baby? I can only find horror stories so far and would love to hear from those with a positive outcome. Im feeling worried, anxious, excited and scared all at the same time.... 

Could it be that I ovulated late and so my hormone levels werent strong enough to tell my AF to stop? Its not implantation bleeding, it is way too heavy and been going on for 3.5 days now.! No sign of letting up but pregnancy symptoms getting stronger.. 
Thanks everyone. I will be sure to update the post as it happens...


----------



## Native_gurl

I could have written that myself! The exact same thing happened to me in 2008..now..my 4 tear old son is the light of my life. If your truly meant have this little bean you will. It looks very promising to me since I went through the EXACT same. Good luck! I will keep an eye out for your update. :hugs:


----------



## iiTTCii

This happened to me in my last pregnancy. The day before af was due, I started bleeding. I bled heavily for 3 days and had my usually af cramps. I just assumed this was my period and thought nothing of it. 10 days later I had an urge to test and 2 bright pink links appeared. The doctor said that implantation can be heavy and just like a normal period.


----------



## wannabemomy37

iiTTCii said:


> This happened to me in my last pregnancy. The day before af was due, I started bleeding. I bled heavily for 3 days and had my usually af cramps. I just assumed this was my period and thought nothing of it. 10 days later I had an urge to test and 2 bright pink links appeared. The doctor said that implantation can be heavy and just like a normal period.

That is very comforting as I had a what seemed "normal" period lasting my normal 3 days or so, but now I am supposedly on CD15 and pretty sure I haven't ovulated (I usually can tell around CD11-13) and have been super nauseous and vomiting this week. Help?!!


----------



## Dollybird

The exact same happened to me my last pregnancy but unfortunately I wasn't as lucky as the other ladies that time round and it turned out my bubs was ectopic. Glad you seeing doctor again about it and wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## kel1792

Wow, thanks ladies for sharing. You definately gave me some encouragement.
With my daughter (2.5 year old), she was a twin (apparently I ovualted from both sides and they were dated 4 days apart!!). I had no bleeding or cramping but at the 8 weeks U/S, they said no heart beat and had to come back weekly to observe it. We watched the sac slowly "vanish" over the next 3-4 weeks. By 12 weeks, it was only my daughter - who btw was the smaller twin!! I had a healthy full term pregnancy and she is above average in her height and weight.... so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised if this was a loss of a twin.. however the difference btwn the 2 pregnancies are too much. With my daughter, I had severe pregnancy symptoms and positive tests before my AF due date. I looked 5 mths pregant at 8 weeks.. LOL. Dr said it was my body making room for 2. Plus the morning sickness lasted til I was well over 16 weeks...This time, apart from feeling "off", and tender breasts, I have no other symptoms.... 

Anyways, back to this pregnancy, I had an ultrasound yesterday and they weren't able to see anything. She told me it looked like a normal period... no help there. I get my hcg levels today to whether they have risen or dropped... 

Im now starting my 6th day of bleeding although it does appear a little lighter for the past 24 hours. Cramping has eased... I'm just wondering how or if it is even possible to still be pregnant after all this bleeding. Its crazy... 

And if my levels do rise (which i will know in exactly one more hour.... ) am I going to be worried the entire 9 months that something is wrong..? I couldnt bare a later miscarriage....


----------



## kel1792

OMG!! Now Im even more confused! HCG levels are in and they have risen from 13 on Tuesday night, to only 34 Friday morning! Doctor said given that US looked clear (no implantation or sac) that I have miscarried.... repeat bloods are scheduled now for Monday. 

How can I miscarry, but levels rise....? also is 34 too a low a number to be viable at 4 weeks, 4 days..... (dated from LMP) ??? 

Id really appreciate any comments.. thanks all.


----------



## Dk1234

Hun, I hate to be a downer but I believe you will or have miscarried. Thing is it c's. take a long time for your body to completely register what is going on. There is probably a chromosomal abnormality and your body is trying to continue the pregnancy but it just can't. Wih my first miscarriage I had levels of 200 then 280 then 364. It took til after my first post miscarriage period to get a negative test. I actually thought I had concieved again. It just takes some people a while to drop down to zero.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Kel,
I'm going through a simulair thing atm.
I'm sitting here waiting for the hospital to phone with my blood results.
I had bloods done on Monday which were 14, repeated on Wednesday and had raised to 20 (which was ok due to not a full 48hrs, to double)
Today though, I've started bleeding, and like a period, hence having more bloods done to see what the levels are doing. 
First time to be pregnant since ttc almost 3 yrs, and now this.
The levels sound good to me as they have doubled, but find all this confussing myself.

Hope all works out for you, x x x


----------



## lady luck12

Just want to thank all the other ladies for their experiencances as well, gives me some hope x x


----------



## kel1792

thanks ladies...i am still in limbo land..
Today is Tuesday, so it is exactly one week today since my first levels were taken - 13. Bleeding has stopped - right on cue for a normal period - 6 days. Second levels were taken on Friday and revealed a whopping 34!!! Then an us revealed nothing.... I had more bloods taken yesterday and today my doctor told me they have risen to only 39. I feel more and more pregnant, morning sickness ect... but doctor is convinced it is not viable given the bleed and the low numbers. She did tell me they found a 2.5cm cyst on my overary but not to worry about that until we sort out the other business. She beleives I still have "product" left behind, but isn't sure where this might be.... she now wants me seen by an OB to check me out properly. She said she is 'baffled" and Im a 'weird one" - her words not mine.... 

This is driving me crazy... the mother in me is remianing hopeful, but the common sense side tells me to ask for a D&C and get on with it..... 

iiTTCi: Did you have a succesful preganancy and what were your numbers...? 

Am I clinging to a sinking ship here ladies...

Thanks again for your advice girls... Id be a mental case if it wasn't for the feedback I am reading!! Thank you....


----------



## kel1792

Hi Lady Luck... how did you go with your bloods? 
I just posted an hour agao, but for some reason it appears it didn't work. 
More bloods were drawn yesterday, and they have only risen to 39 from 34 on Friday.... doesn't look good for me. Doctor is "baffled" and called it (or me, Im unsure) a "weird one" - her words not mine. 

So in summary, it is exactly one week today since my first bloods of 13. 
Bleeding and cramping stopped right on cue for my normal period on saturday - 6 days
Friday (day before bleeding stopped) my levels rose to 34, and 3 days later (yesterday) they were at 39. 

Doctor said the us was clear of anything in the uterus or tubes, but is also too early to see - depending on the tech... she did mention I have a 2.5 inch cyst on my ovary, but not to worry about right now as we can sort that out once we have "taken care" of this. 

She wants me to now see a OB and wants me to have a D&C. 

Am I swiming in a sea of denial here ladies... the sensible side of me thinks I am, but the mother in me remains hopeful....

I'm completely lost right now...


----------



## susan_1981

I don't have any experience in this situation but I know I've read a good few times - probably on here actually - where people have been convinced they were miscarrying. I'm sure there was a lady on here last week or the week before who had something similar and it seemed like she was miscarrying. I can't remember the exact details but I think everything turned out fine for her. Hope it does for you xxx


----------



## Dk1234

I rise like that indicstes a miscarriage Hun I'm not gonna beat around the bush. Something is wrong. I'm so sorry. Ill be praying for you.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Kel,
My levels went down to 2 on Saturday so they've said it's a chemical pregnancy.

They woun't see anything on a scan until your levels were over 1,500, that's what they told me.

You're levels have increased but not doubled, so not sure. Just hope everything works out for you. Take care x x


----------



## kel1792

Hi ladies, I just wanted to continue the update. I had a review with my OBGYN yesterday. He said it is definately 'unusual" that my levels are still rising slowly 13, 34, 39 over 6 days. He beleives I will miscarry and has asked me to do more bloods today (Friday) and again on Monday. He said if they are dropping, then we can just monitor til they go down to 0, but if they continue to rise then he suspects it may be ectopic (although I am not in any pain around that area just yet) and I will need to a D & C next week. I still feel pregnant, having all the symptoms, and the bleeding has gone completely.... After ttc for so long, I just feel I wish this was all over so we can get on with trying again... its so frustrating. I had a mini break down finally yesterday at the OB's office, not for any loss, (as it was early) but just at the situation. 

Thanks Ladies for all your posts. I will update next week just for some closure so that it might help anyone else in the same situation (good or bad).


----------



## kel1792

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Kel,
> My levels went down to 2 on Saturday so they've said it's a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> They woun't see anything on a scan until your levels were over 1,500, that's what they told me.
> 
> You're levels have increased but not doubled, so not sure. Just hope everything works out for you. Take care x x

Im sorry to hear that Lady luck.... 
I wish you all the best for the future hon.... xxx


----------



## Dk1234

Thanks for the update sorry you're having to deal with this but there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel. Just two years after my misscarriage here I am pregnant with baby number 2!!!!!


----------

